# Porcupine protection



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Porcupines are running around too close to my dogs and to my house, and .040 latex throws 1 inch hexnuts pritty fast, i connected the dots and maybe i will get some porcupine pictures for you guys...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

do the dogs attack them,because they don't attack animals


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> do the dogs attack them,because they don't attack animals


Indian porcupines are quite aggressive, and if the dogs even sniff them they try to attack, my dogs are good at dodging the porcupine's attacks but when i was younger i was to put down a good dog because of a porcupine injury.. the reason i wont put a buckshot in them is because they are *very* close to my dogs.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

zippo said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > do the dogs attack them,because they don't attack animals
> ...


good enough for me <_< shoot away


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have spent a LOT of time with pliers pulling quills from the head, neck, and other body parts of various dogs I have had. Thankfully, there are no porkies on Vancouver Island. It is a LOT to expect a dog to ignore a porcupine when it encounters one.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Man those guys are soo different from the ones in North America. They have some long quills. Scare me just looking at them.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

squirrel squasher said:


> Man those guys are soo different from the ones in North America. They have some long quills. Scare me just looking at them.


Yeah the quills can be half inch thick also, they are so aggressive too.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> squirrel squasher said:
> 
> 
> > Man those guys are soo different from the ones in North America. They have some long quills. Scare me just looking at them.
> ...


Can you eat them, I would imaging skinning them can sent you to the hospital with quills in your hide !

Is this them ?









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> Porcupines are running around too close to my dogs and to my house, and .040 latex throws 1 inch hexnuts pritty fast, i connected the dots and maybe i will get some porcupine pictures for you guys...


OK, Fill me in on the wire sling, You put the finger grooves in ?

I like it ... Did I ever mention how much I like wire frame slings ;- )

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > squirrel squasher said:
> ...


They are a delicacy ! it just takes years of practicing to get it all in one shot without getting quills in your hands.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Porcupines are running around too close to my dogs and to my house, and .040 latex throws 1 inch hexnuts pritty fast, i connected the dots and maybe i will get some porcupine pictures for you guys...
> ...


I ordered about 8 marksmans and i'm experimenting, with this one i just chipped off the 'tube holders' and i put on some bands (so far, a lot more is going to be done).


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Porcupines are running around too close to my dogs and to my house, and .040 latex throws 1 inch hexnuts pritty fast, i connected the dots and maybe i will get some porcupine pictures for you guys...
> ...


I am working on some others, using your methods, they are in the shop right now because i didnt work on them for a week or so.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Here in the Southern USA Porky quills are a favorite bobber when going for pan fish. You might be able to sell some to the local bait and tackle.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I might be interested in the quills if you nab one.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I skinned one out I shot in the up of Michigan it was not fast to clean and I did get quills in my hand but not like if it was alive also when a dog mess with one from the back there tail have a lot of short quills and they pop the tail up and the back down and bam quills in the bottom jaw and nose.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I might be interested in the quills if you nab one.


I might get some even if i dont kill it because they leave them everywhere, im sending a pm 

edit : your box is full, clear some of the messages and i will contact you


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

hey, anyone tried them as blow gun darts. the quills that is, they seem perfect, maybe dip em in curare or some paralytic.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Something0riginal said:


> hey, anyone tried them as blow gun darts. the quills that is, they seem perfect, maybe dip em in curare or some paralytic.


i tried them, they are hollow, too light.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

dip im in lead and then in arsenic, youll have the perfect biohazard. But really have you tried taking string soaked in glue and wrapping it a bit in the middle leaving a penetrating surface.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Something0riginal said:


> *dip im in lead and then in arsenic, youll have the perfect biohazard.* But really have you tried taking string soaked in glue and wrapping it a bit in the middle leaving a penetrating surface.


LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> Can you eat them, I would imaging skinning them can sent you to the hospital with quills in your hide !
> 
> Yeah the quills can be half inch thick also, they are so aggressive too.
> 
> ...


This is it, this one looks a bit young..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Zippo,

You ever get that shot at a porcupine ?

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> Zippo,
> 
> You ever get that shot at a porcupine ?
> 
> wll


Not with a slingshot my friend


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Zippo,
> ...


;- )


----------

